
This Babushka Has Talons - lermontov
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/this-babushka-has-talons/
======
lordgrenville
Nell Zink is a brilliant, totally idiosyncratic writer. Her novel _The
Wallcreeper_ has a car crash and miscarriage in the first sentence. This piece
is ostensibly about Robert Walser and Dostoevsky, but it's really an
unfiltered monologue where she badmouths other Walser translators/critics, and
mentions how the piece was rejected by another publication!

------
seemslegit
Quite possibly the single most poignant simile involving a dachshund in known
literature.

